# 1st serious cheese smoke - 8 lbs of chedda (all pics already inside)



## pcmyers23 (Feb 5, 2015)

I loaded up my 22.5" top rack to capacity with 8 lbs of cheddar and thought Id share some pics with yall.

4 lbs Kirkland sharp cheddar, thats the fat blocks

3 lbs Tillamook sharp cheddar, long blocks

1 lb Tillamook medium cheddar, for comparison later

My AMNPS went out a couple times during this smoke but I believe Ive figured it out and wont have that issue next time. Smoked ~3 hrs with cherry pellets.













IMAG0259.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015


















IMAG0260.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015


















IMAG0262.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015


















IMAG0263.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015


















IMAG0267.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015


















IMAG0268.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015


















IMAG0269.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015


















IMAG0270.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015


















IMAG0271.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015






Thanks for lookin! Open to any questions, suggestions, criticism or comments.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks great. Boy you do jump in with both feet don't ya? Now you just have to stay out of it for a couple of weeks or more. Tee Hee....


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 5, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Looks great. Boy you do jump in with both feet don't ya? Now you just have to stay out of it for a couple of weeks or more. Tee Hee....


Yes..have to watch it bc it can be a problem. I tried some cheese from my last smoke and its already gone. Not sure if its bc I used cherry pellets and its a milder smoke flavor? Had some people over and the ~1 lb I had disappeared. Everybody should smoke cheese, its amazing. Starting to look at auction sites for something like this as a dedicated cold smoker..


----------



## timberjet (Feb 5, 2015)

I just saw some guys that were building big cabinet smokers had posts here a few days ago. I guess you can get those big warmer units for cheap if you know where to look. I can't recall what the subject was so finding the posts might be tough.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 5, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I just saw some guys that were building big cabinet smokers had posts here a few days ago. I guess you can get those big warmer units for cheap if you know where to look. I can't recall what the subject was so finding the posts might be tough.


I'll do some lookin, thanks for the heads up. Sent you a pm with a non-cheese related question.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Yes..have to watch it bc it can be a problem. I tried some cheese from my last smoke and its already gone. Not sure if its bc I used cherry pellets and its a milder smoke flavor? Had some people over and the ~1 lb I had disappeared. Everybody should smoke cheese, its amazing. Starting to look at auction sites for something like this as a dedicated cold smoker..



That would make a great dry curing fridge.    [emoji]127866[/emoji]


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 5, 2015)

c farmer said:


> That would make a get dry curing fridge. [emoji]127866[/emoji]


The only things I know about curing are I dont know enough and it must be precise. The ones Im lookin at arent working so Im thinkin I can get one relatively cheap. Is it a good cold smoking option?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> The only things I know about curing are I dont know enough and it must be precise. The ones Im lookin at arent working so Im thinkin I can get one relatively cheap. Is it a good cold smoking option?



It would with some mods.

You would have to make intake and exhaust vents.    They would be easy to do.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 5, 2015)

c farmer said:


> It would with some mods.
> 
> You would have to make intake and exhaust vents. They would be easy to do.


That sounds do-able. Glad to hear Im headed in the right direction and I'll start lookin into how to cure. Thanks!


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 5, 2015)

1 more pic. The cheese has darkened quite a bit on the countertop since comin off the smoker ~ 5 hrs ago.













IMAG0277.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 5, 2015


----------



## roller (Feb 6, 2015)

Somebody likes cheese besides me...


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

Roller said:


> Somebody likes cheese besides me...



Haha yes...me and everybody I know!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good job pc,  Went to the city yesterday and somehow 15 pounds of cheese found it's way into the car. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That will go into the cooler and 15 Lbs. of the 4 year old will be rotated out and soon be in the smokers.

Enjoy your cheese and good luck hunting.

Tom


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Good job pc,  Went to the city yesterday and somehow 15 pounds of cheese found it's way into the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha and I thought 8 lbs was a lot! Gonna need a fridge dedicated just to age smoked cheese at this rate.

The cheese has been awesome so far, thanks Tom.


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice looking cheese,  That's A bunch !!

Gary


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice looking cheese,  That's A bunch !!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, it took me about 30 min to vac pac it all up haha. Last pic..the collection is growing.













IMAG0282.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


----------



## shannont (Mar 27, 2015)

Did you cold smoke with the Lid off to reduce bitterness or is that just for the  pic?


----------



## pcmyers23 (Mar 28, 2015)

shannont said:


> Did you cold smoke with the Lid off to reduce bitterness or is that just for the  pic?


That was just for the pic. Lid closed with all 4 vents (3 bottom and the 1 top) wide open. Any more questions Id be happy to answer.

I smoked 10 lbs of cheese last night and another 11 tonight. Heres a pic of the cheese (cheddar, white cheddar and pepper jack) on the smoker now. New Q-matz that I cut to fit right over the circular grates and even got a hole for the probe clip. Those mats are sweet.













IMAG0334.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 28, 2015


















IMAG0336.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Mar 28, 2015


----------

